# RELIABLE lights?



## spslandscaping (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey guys, Ben here.

So, here is what I currently have hooked up, and what I am looking for.

2008 F-250
Sound off Signal Pinnacle Emergency light
Sound off In-Dash emergency strobe light


2004 F-350
HQRP Amber Light
Sound off In-Dash emergency strobe light 

So, why am I asking these questions? 

Last year I purchased the small (2"x4") rectangle strobe lights from auto zone for $20.00 you can install in your grill, rear bumpers etc...

I am from Buffalo. It snows, ALOT! It gets Really cold! The lights worked for 3 days and boom burnt out. I am looking for reliable, heavy duty small strobe lights (amber) that can be installed in front grill and rear of vehicle. I have a huge fear of one of my guys backing up onto a main road while plowing between houses...so when his ass end is almost at the road, the top emergency light is not being seen. So I need lights on rear that hit the street first. 

Thank you in Advance!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

This light is made by able 2

http://www.able2products.com/update/12_0400_v1.htm
It's a pretty good light. 
As far as a top mount light, Buy something like a Whelen mini light bar with lights on the side.

Don't buy the crap that autozone has because it's cheap.

All the lights in the world won't help if your guys aren't paying attention. A backup alarm is important as well.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=73

AutoZone lights really? C'MON Clark


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

spslandscaping;2025062 said:


> Hey guys, Ben here.
> 
> So, here is what I currently have hooked up, and what I am looking for.
> 
> ...


I put reflective tape on the sides of my plow, truck, and equipment. Put the silver tape on my bumpers sides and backs. They are very visible from far away (ie: approaching traffic when your front or back end is sticking out in the road).


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I just had the federal signal micropulse 6 led amber surface mount strobes installed on my truck. They are very impressive. I installed fed sig corner led strobe light system into the tail lights. 
http://mobile.fedsig.com/products/354/micropulse
http://mobile.fedsig.com/products/288/in_line_corner_led


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My 20 dollar light quit....

I was expecting it to save lives and property.

So disappointed

I thought China had a better product

I'm going to shut up now


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What's funny is I'm on year 4 with my cracked housing China LED mini light bar. Can't tell you how many times its been dropped and stepped on in my truck by my kids. But I just plug it in and she works - bright too. Must've been a fluke.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

See, China does have better products, bet it was more then 20 dollars.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

One word.
Whelen.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

k1768;2025296 said:


> One word.
> Whelen.


Another word. 
Feniex.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

k1768;2025296 said:


> One word.
> Whelen.


Agreed... X2


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;2025299 said:


> Another word.
> Feniex.


They have their place in life


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2025199 said:


> See, China does have better products, bet it was more then 20 dollars.


$20.95 to be exact


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

k1768;2025296 said:


> One word.
> Whelen.


X100000. I have a 11" Whelen Century mini light bar on the roof of my skid steer. I have driven the skid steer down the road in direct summer sunlight and you can still see the road signs reflect the light from the light bar.


----------



## spslandscaping (Sep 6, 2015)

What about sound off signal pinnacle?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I believe the phrase _"You get what you pay for"_ works pretty well here. And the best example of that is Whelen products. No, they're not cheap. But nothing - I repeat nothing - works as well, lasts as long and is backed as solidly as any Whelen product.


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

I get all my lights from speedtechlights.com


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the strobes n more dash lights, bright as all hell. I had two 6 LED ones on a back rack, no one ever came close!


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

led outfiters have been good i have mine mounted on my tool box 5 to the rear one on each side . they run about 40 a piece


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

spslandscaping;2025443 said:


> What about sound off signal pinnacle?


I have their mini, model number EPL7M-BC. Paid about $230 for it. Awesome, bright, and the magnets HOLD!


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Take a look at the Feniex Cobra T3 and T6 LED lights on our site. They are amazing!


----------

